# XM Zapped From Zipcar



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

SkyReport:


> Cambridge, Mass.-based Zipcar, a company that allows members to rent cars by the hour, said its members will soon have to get used to driving without XM Satellite Radio. The car-sharing service said it will be removing XM Satellite Radio receivers from all of its vehicles within the next few months.
> 
> According to local reports, Zipcar officials sent out an email to its members saying it was planning to part ways with XM as it seeks to find regulatory approval of its $13 billion proposed merger with Sirius. The company said it is breaking ties with the satcaster "while things get sorted out in the satellite radio industry."
> 
> ...


www.SkyReport.com - used with permission


----------

